# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Коллекционные военные машины из серии "Военная техника", сделанные в СССР

## faj

Раритетные масштабные модели прошлого века советских военных машин серии «Военная техника». В хорошем состоянии. Без оригинальной упаковки.
Производство: СССР  . Металлические и пластмассовые. Всего машинок: 9 металлических и 2 пластмассовые.
  

Цена договорная.

----------


## D.V.I.S.

Дайте пожалуйста цены на металлические машинки

----------


## faj

Днище танчиков. С советским оттиском.

----------


## faj

Также есть Коллекционные солдатики, сделанные в СССР, металлические

----------


## faj



----------


## jully

Так какая цена?

----------


## faj

> Так какая цена?


  Когда покупатель ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО ХОЧЕТ КУПИТЬ - всегда можно договориться.

1. Бронетранспортер КШМ (БТР с открытым верхом). Завод "Сектор" Жмеринка.
    
Пушка пластмассовая, крутится вокруг своей оси.
Длина 12 см, ширина 4 см, высота 4,5 см. Стоимость 160 грн.

2. БТР-60. Завод "Сектор" Жмеринка. В наличии 2 штуки.
    
Пушка крутится вокруг своей оси.
Длина 12 см, ширина 4 см, высота 4,5 см. Стоимость 110 грн.

----------


## faj

3. Бронетранспортер (БТР). Производство БАЗ (Брянский Автомобильный Завод).
      
Подвижное пластмассовое дуло пушки двигается в направлении вверх-вниз, сама башня металлическая, двигается вокруг своей оси.
Длина 16 см, ширина 6 см, высота около 5,5 см. Стоимость 160 грн.

Самая габаритная техника из всей, представленной здесь!

----------


## faj

4. БТР с ракетами ПТУР (Противотанковая ракетная установка). Производство ТПЗ (Тульский патронный завод).
    
Длина 9,5 см, ширина 3,3 см, высота 4,3 см. Стоимость 100 грн.

5. Танк Т-34. Производство ТПЗ (Тульский патронный завод). В наличии 2 штуки.
    
Пушка крутится вокруг своей оси.
Длина 9 см, ширина 4 см, высота 3,3 см. Стоимость 110 грн.

----------


## faj

6. «Вездеход» на гусеничном ходу с открытым кузовом. Производство ТПЗ (Тульский патронный завод).
     
Длина 8,5 см, ширина 4,3 см, высота 3 см. Стоимость 110 грн.

----------


## faj

7. Танк Т-55 (Танк с круглой башней).  Производство "Днепропетровский завод тяжелых прессов".
    
Пушка крутится вокруг своей оси.
Длина 10 см, ширина 4,5 см, высота 3,3 см. Стоимость 110 грн.

----------


## faj

8. Самоходная артиллерийская установка (САУ). Производство ТПЗ (Тульский патронный завод). В наличии 2 штуки.
     
Длина 9 см, ширина 4,5 см, высота 3 см. Стоимость 110 грн.

----------


## faj

9. Автомобиль командирский (Легковой автомобиль / Автомобиль "УАЗ"). Производство ТПЗ (Тульский патронный завод).
    
Длина 5,5 см, ширина 2,8 см, высота 3 см. Стоимость 110 грн.

Самая маленькая и миниатюрная единица военной техники из всех предложенных .

Все боевые единицы 1-9 из серии "Военная техника" сделаны из металла.

----------


## faj

10. УАЗ - 469 М 1/43. Капот поднимается.
     
Длина 9 см, ширина 4,5 см, высота 3,5 см. Стоимость 160 грн.

----------


## faj

11. Танк, очень похож на Т-34. Башня крутится.
    
Длина 7,5 см, ширина 4,2 см, высота 2,8 см.

----------


## faj

В продолжение военной тематики Пулемет «Максим» и пушка, металлические, сделанные в СССР

----------


## faj



----------


## faj



----------


## Аня Ш.

Купила б, но дорого.

----------


## Klimat

При том всё  :smileflag:  интересует УАЗ, но цену надо разделить на 5 где-то  :smileflag:

----------


## faj

> При том всё  интересует УАЗ, но цену надо разделить на 5 где-то


  Так в чём проблема - делите и ищите по СВОЕЙ цене. Удачных поисков

----------


## CITYHOK

ты  шо  дядя!  откуда  такие  цены?!!!   во  первых  твой  товар  не  новый,  во  вторых,  даже  новый  в  коробке  аналогичный  товар  стоит  в  2  раза  меньше.  в  самый  лучший  день  цена  твоему  товару  30 грн  за  штуку.  пластмасса  вообще  не  в  счет.

----------


## faj

*CITYHOK*, специально зарегистрировался второй или какой-то раз, чтобы отписаться...

----------


## faj



----------


## faj



----------


## faj



----------


## faj



----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## †§€®@PђIM†

машинки отличные  цена  нормальная... да  современная молодежь.. не знает, что такое  качество..  у самого  коллекция  военной тематики и  обычной(москвичи, волги, жигули, грузовики, лимузины  есть даже  чайка но продавать не буду.. РАРИТЕТ это не  китайское г-но.. где  ни металла ни пластика  нормального нет....

----------


## Klimat

я вам могу продать по этим ценам моделей 50 СССР вы готовы забрать??? Есть рыночные цены, а есть космические,и если человек хочет продать,а не продавать, то надо на эти цены обращать внимание!

----------


## †§€®@PђIM†

зачем  мне покупать то, чтоу  меня уже есть и в полном достатке у  меня как  и русские  модели  есть от запорожца до чайки, есть даже  феррари, порше,  есть даже  целые  царские  кореты  и ролс ройс, если бы  нуждался то бы  купил..

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## Soxo

Крутовато. Во времена моего детсва полній набор стоит 24р  по штучно так же продавали но вышло бы дет  35р. 

Так к чему это я, если нынче измерить  в чем угодно начиная  от  колбассы, конфет  водки и.т.д)) то крайняя цена полного набора будет  ну 50-100 у.е, в вашем варианте  прям антикварная ценность на все 400-500 выходит))

----------


## faj

*Soxo*, так вернитесь в детство и купите! Чего полемику разводить-то?!

----------


## Soxo

> *Soxo*, так вернитесь в детство и купите! Чего полемику разводить-то?!


 Так я бы порылся в закрома  да  за сотку вам отдал бы  нажились бы  1:5))

----------


## Klimat

100 очень не плохая цена, я серьезно. Хотя конечно вы не согласитесь  :smileflag:

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## vova 88

сколько ( все что на картинке ) ?

----------


## Киска Кэт

Да уж, однако! "Овес нынче дорог"

----------


## vova 88

сколько ( все что на картинке ) ?

----------


## Don Rumata

Люди по 50 грн за единицу продают - и висят темы не один год... На что рассчитываете ВЫ ?  :smileflag:

----------


## faj

> Люди по 50 грн за единицу продают - и висят темы не один год... На что рассчитываете ВЫ ?


 Вот Вам ответ:



> 1. Бронетранспортер КШМ (БТР с открытым верхом). Завод "Сектор" Жмеринка.


 


> 9. Автомобиль командирский (Легковой автомобиль / Автомобиль "УАЗ"). Производство ТПЗ (Тульский патронный завод).


 ПРОДАНЫ, остальное - В ПРОДАЖЕ.

----------


## faj

Ап.

----------


## Comanh

Продажа еще есть?

----------

